# Dr. Remy Presas jr. seminar here



## stickarts (Aug 6, 2003)

For those interested, we will be holding a seminar with Dr. Remy Presas Jr. in Middletown, CT  Sunday September 28th.
for more info www.cromwellmartialarts.com


----------

